# I havent been bad



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have done no naughty things today, I especially didnt buy a new rat today, cos if I walked into a pet shop and saw a tiny baby rat all alone in a tank I wouldnt have had a look anyway:nonod:. Then I wouldnt have gone home and fretted about this poor lonely rat and the concept of buyin an animal who might have come from a rodent farm, then I would never have gone back to the shop, and obviously I wouldnt have asked them where they got her from..... Omg why did they have to tell me the name of the breeder and why did I have to know them and therefore know it wasnt a rodent farm (I got my mice from him). So obviously I walked away from the poor little mite and left her fretting in that bare tank, didnt I? Obviously I didnt ask to see her and get so shocked as the woman chased her round the tank and finally lifted her out by her tail that I bought her, obviously.... I obviously didnt do that:blush:.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I was thinking the other day that you haven't had any new pets for ages! Not that you have many, of course 

I'm glad you rescued the little ratty does that mean i can go back to pets at home and rescue the 8 little siamesey ratties? :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I was thinking the other day that you haven't had any new pets for ages! Not that you have many, of course
> 
> I'm glad you rescued the little ratty does that mean i can go back to pets at home and rescue the 8 little siamesey ratties? :001_tt1:


Obviously I have no idea what you are talking about since I never got her, but I seriously wouldnt have got her if I was suspicious about her coming from a rodent farm so if you know where they came from go and get all 8:. She isnt called Valentine either and she doesnt appear to maybe be a he and these pics were not taken in my sons bedroom at all.

This isnt a picture of her, its just a random rat picture (honest)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww that photo of someone elses rat is so cute 

I know exactly where the rats came from and why they are in the adoption bit of pets at home grr how can you mis-sex rats dont the males have massive testicles?! 

My great-grandmother's brother was called Victor Valentine  There were 9 brothers and sisters in her family and they all had really exotic/weird names


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lol tdm i love ur honesty id also like to say what a gourges picture of a random rat u just happened to hav that also just happened to be called valentimes on the day u ha not also bought a rat. wat a coinserdent


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh are you getting them then????????? haha I am such a bad influence arent I. This little 'girl' rat that I err didnt get today was 100% a girl and they were absolutely sure right up till when I pointed out that she doesnt have nipples and she is starting to get a bulge under her tail so I think she might be a he, Im no expert but I think she is not the 6 weeks they assured me she was and I am pretty sure she is a he, it wont matter either way but it would if I popped him straight in with the girls instead of into quarantine.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> lol tdm i love ur honesty id also like to say what a gourges picture of a random rat u just happened to hav that also just happened to be called valentimes on the day u ha not also bought a rat. wat a coinserdent


Whats worse is some rotten swine has changed my signature so it now says Valentine hmmm some people you just cant trust them :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely random pics of a cute random rat that clearly isn't yours at all


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Whats worse is some rotten swine has changed my signature so it now says Valentine hmmm some people you just cant trust them :lol:


god what a swine you oviously havnt gone and bought this rat hav u. who would play a trick like that  :laugh: :yesnod:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hmy: you are a very naughty girlie  :lol:

hehe so thats two of us being naughty today


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

its a good job you didnt buy that rat gill, cos chris would kill you, right ? :blush:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Tut tut Gill, you should be ashamed of yourselve, how dare you make me want some ratties!  

Sarah, what have you done?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Tut tut Gill, you should be ashamed of yourself, how dare you make me want some ratties!
> 
> Sarah, what have you done?


:blush2: no more pets, honest :aureola: 

I have just spent £300 on a new hutch, run, cover and toys for my new rabbit i am collecting tomorrow from the lovely lionheadlover :blush2:

Oh and toys, a hay rack and some wooden hides for Lily and Oliver's new shed too


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh and did i mention that i bought a new car yesterday too? :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That random rat is very cute lol.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

On behalf of whoever owns that random rat I thank you for your nice comments .


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so glad that you didn't give in to temptation and take on that ratty girl. If you did it would be like saying you are an addict right? Sarah - you should be taking lessons from Gill  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> I am so glad that you didn't give in to temptation and take on that ratty girl. If you did it would be like saying you are an addict right? Sarah - you should be taking lessons from Gill  :lol:


You tell her ZT its just lucky there are some strong willed people like me around to show all you others how its done:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I am so glad that you didn't give in to temptation and take on that ratty girl. If you did it would be like saying you are an addict right? Sarah - you should be taking lessons from Gill  :lol:


hmy:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hmy:


:001_tt2: :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What car did you get?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Marcia said:


> What car did you get?


A mini cooper convertible


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> A mini cooper convertible


You're so lucky  What colour?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Marcia said:


> You're so lucky  What colour?


Dark ish blue with a dark blue roof and white stripes on the bonet 

She's so cute


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

alright for some eh ! i want a driving license - already got a car lmao


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Dark ish blue with a dark blue roof and white stripes on the bonet
> 
> She's so cute


My OH wants a black Mini Cooper S with a checked roof lol.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Marcia said:


> My OH wants a black Mini Cooper S with a checked roof lol.


Oh i love checked roofs 

I prefer the cooper or cooper D tbh tho as it doesnt have the air intake on the bonet


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

it's a good job you didn't buy that rat TDM... its bloomin ugly  

only joking, she is lovely...whoever owns her must be very lucky, I bet you're so jealous of that person


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Marcia said:


> My OH wants a black Mini Cooper S with a checked roof lol.


We've just sold our daughters signed John Cooper mini :crying: (she's gone travelling) :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> it's a good job you didn't buy that rat TDM... its bloomin ugly
> 
> only joking, she is lovely...whoever owns her must be very lucky, I bet you're so jealous of that person


It was pretty revolting wasnt it, tbh if I had got it I would have sat for over an hour today cuddling it while it fell asleep in my hoody so its lucky it was just a random pic of a rat.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> It was pretty revolting wasnt it, tbh if I had got it I would have sat for over an hour today cuddling it while it fell asleep in my hoody so its lucky it was just a random pic of a rat.


your right good job u havnt got it  i wounder how this random rat is doing


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> We've just sold our daughters signed John Cooper mini :crying: (she's gone travelling) :crying:


I'm sorry :crying: It's always hard to give up a car isn't it?


----------

